# The lake and bridge is finally done.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

*The lake and bridge are finally done.*

It's finally done just finished it tonight.

I drew the shape then cut it out, added some braces to sink and support the cutout piece, it was sunk too deep so I brought it up so that the top of the lake is even with the bottom side of the table 









Then mounted it back in place,









Since these lakes are never blue and usually pretty dark I painted it midnight blue, then with a thin coat of spray adhesive I layed down a layer of glad cling wrap over it, it doesn't have to be perfect the wrinkles actually look like ripples in the water.
For the rocks on the side I just used some good old fashion kitty litter I tried oil dry but it was to dark I found that the Alberstons name brand looks perfect.

For the bridge railing I ripped a few pieces of wood to the thickness I wanted and for the inserts I used some hot water pvc tubing cut to size and painted the whole bridge with grey primer.
Oh and the track on the bridge sits on some luane board.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome work, I love scenery on slot platorms.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

great looking bridge and water! nice layout too


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

41-willys said:


> great looking bridge and water! nice layout too




Couldn't agree more! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

You are Building a nice track layout there. The bridge and lake look great. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I love the elevation changes on your track. The lake and bridge adds a great focal point. Keep the pics coming!
Jim


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, and of course still more to come.


----------

